# Wie @ unter Suse 9.0 + Interneteinwahl?



## GFX-Händchen (29. März 2004)

Hi all,

ich hab mir Suse 9.0 zugelegt und würde darüber nun gerne ins Internet gehen . Leider muss ich bei meinen Benutzerdaten ein @-Zeichen setzen, aber unter Linux bekomm ich das nicht hin .
Wir das unter Linux anders gemacht als bei Widnows (mit Strg+Alt+q)?

Das nächste ist, dass ich meinen Provider ne Mail geschrieben habe, in der ich um die Einwahlnummer für DSL (um meine Flatrate benutzen zu können) gebeten habe, da ich das für Linux brauche.
Unter Windows geht das automatisch (?!).
Nun hat mein Provider mir ne Mail geschriegben in der steht, dass die DSL-Einwahlnummer die "0" ist - könnt ihr das bestätigen?!

Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe im voraus .


----------



## Sway (29. März 2004)

Also das mit der 0 stimmt schon. Seit XP braucht man sowas aber nicht mehr wissen.

Und das 2te mit dem @: AltGr+Q drücken, dann gehts. Alt+Strg+Q hingegen nicht!


----------



## GFX-Händchen (29. März 2004)

Danke, werde ich ausprobieren und dann berichten .


----------



## GFX-Händchen (29. März 2004)

Klappt  tatsächlich.

Leider kann ich mich nicht ins Internet einwählen.  Es erscheint nur kurz der Blitz am Stecker-Sysmbol und das wars dann.
Habe ein USB-DSL-Modem und zwar das AT-AR215.
Unter Windows funktioniert dieses einwandfrei!
Es wird von Linux auch erkannt .
Muss ich unter Linux noch etwas konfigurieren ausser mein Modem und dem Provider?
Was könnte ich überprüfen?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von GFX-Händchen _
> *Leider kann ich mich nicht ins Internet einwählen.  Es erscheint nur kurz der Blitz am Stecker-Sysmbol und das wars dann.
> Habe ein USB-DSL-Modem und zwar das AT-AR215.
> Unter Windows funktioniert dieses einwandfrei!
> ...



Kann mir denn keiner helfen?!


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (1. April 2004)

*geh übers Netzwerk*

Hat dein Modem keinen Netzwerkanschluss? Übers Netzwerk hatte ich nie Probleme und eine Nzwerkkarte mit Kabel kostet auch nicht die Welt. Kannst ja irgendwo eine Occasion eines Kolege auftreiben 10Mbit reicht ja föllig.

g chief


----------



## GFX-Händchen (1. April 2004)

Wie ich schon geschrioeben habe, habe ich ein USB-DSL-Modem das auch erkannt wird .
Ich kaufe mir nicht extra noch etwas!
Ich weiss ja nicht ob ich TCP/IP erst noch konfigurieren muss oder so.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (1. April 2004)

*sdb*

also habe mal nach deinem Modem gegooglet und habe diese Beschreibung gefunden.
http://www.dsl-modems.de/dsl-modems-AT-AR215.htm

bei einem usb-Modem läuft nichts ohne Treiber und da es nicht mal für alle Windowsversionen Treiber gibt weiss ich nicht ob es für Linux welche gibt. Suche mal in der supportdatenbank von Suse. Dort hat es eine Menge an Treibern und Tutorials zu Hardware.

Habe den Vorschlag mit TCP/IP gemacht weil mein Modem beide Anschlüsse hat und man bei TCP/IP fast nicht konfigurieren muss. Die IP wird bei den meisten dynamisch verteilt und bei mir hats Linux immer selber die Verbindung übers Lan gesucht.

g chief


----------



## GFX-Händchen (3. April 2004)

Wie kann ich unter Linux festellen, an welchem USB-Port (ttyACM 0 bis 3) mein Modem hängt?
Finde da nichts 

Edit:
Habe gerade noch das gefunden, kann das jemand so bestätigen und evtl.  mal besser erklären?


----------



## Act of Fate (3. April 2004)

inner konsole: lsusb oder lspci eintippen, müsste aufgelistet werden. bei mir war es bei lspci so.

Zu Treibern: Am besten wäre es, wenn du rausfinden würdest, welchen Chipsatz dein Modem hat. Frag den Provider oder guck unter Windows nach!


----------



## GFX-Händchen (3. April 2004)

Tja, das lsusb hat zwar funktioniert, aber ich kann damit jetzt nichts anfangen.
Er spuckt mir folgendes fürs Modem aus:
Bus 4 Device 2 (oder so ähnlich, auf alle Fälle die Zahlen stimmen)
und woher weiss ich nun, welcher ttyACM das nun ist?!


----------

